# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Plerogira sinuosa

## João M Monteiro

*Luz:* média
*Corrente:* moderada

Coral muito agressivo. Deixar espaço, uma vez que pode estender os seus pólipos por vários centímetros e matar os corais mais próximos

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Plerogyra sinuosa

----------

